# Tank mate ideas?



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

I am going into the LFS today to look around at some fish. I would like some opinions as to what I should put in my tank. I currently have zebra danios, and cherry barbs.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Cory catfish are always good.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

khuli loaches are neat


----------



## fan4guppy (Jan 31, 2011)

how about a pair of dwarf gouramis (male and female)


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Is the tank well established? rams are nice if your tank is mature.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

I guess you already went, but since you have two schools of mid water fish, I'd recommend filling out the tank with some bottom feeders and some surface fish. Cories are a must IMO. I've never has a community tank without them. A bristlenose pleco would be nice too. Hatchet fish are nice because they stay at the top, but they will jump, so you'd better have a tight lid.


----------



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone....no, I haven't gone yet. Maybe tomorrow. lol. I like the idea of rams, and cory catfish. How many catfish should I get...do they school? I have always wanted gouramis, but have been told, they are a weak fish because on inter breading? I googled kuli loaches and they look awesome. I did purchase zebra loaches one, but they within a week, my whole tank was dead, including the loaches. 

Also...how long should I quarantine the fish for?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lots of khuli loaches at IPU in richmond only 3.99 each 
pj's in richmond is getting a shipment of a buncha different kinds of cories ive never even heard of next wednesday
(this made me chuckle http://www.i-mockery.com/visionary/kuhliloaches.php)


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

Corries are definitely schooling fish. 4 or more is good. Rams are very sensitive to water parameters and are IMO not a beginner fish. If you are in the habit of doing at least 25% water changes every week and your tank is planted, then rams will do OK. Gouramis are generally hardy and really like some floating water sprite in the tank. 

Quarantine is a very good idea. 2 weeks is good, 4 weeks if you want to be really sure. But you would need your 10g tank up and running and cycled.

Kuhli loaches are great, but every time I got them I'd see them once a month or so. They are nocturnal and can hide just about anywhere.


----------



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advise pitolpete...I put filter media from my 30gallon into my q tank, so it is cycled and ready to go. I do about 30% wc every week. Tank isn't planted...starting that as we speak. I do have fake plants.....yuck. I think I'll wait until it's planted more before I get rams or gouramis. ( rams at lfs were 15 each) 

I also like the idea of a pair of kribs. Anyone keep them, are they aggressive?


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

I have kept and bred kribs for many years. I love the way they look. A 30 gallon community is a good size for one pair. They are not agressive, but when they breed (which seems to be often) they will defend their half of the tank vigorously. 

The best way to reduce the impact of this is to set up a small cave (1/2 coconut or overturned flowerpot) with an entrance just barely big enough for the fish to enter. put the cave in the back corner and then put up visual barriers like plants, rocks or driftwood about 6 inches from the cave. That way they will stay there and not feel like they have to defend the whole tank. A chunk of java moss is great when the fry are small, as they snack on the infusoria living in it.


----------



## fan4guppy (Jan 31, 2011)

Most cichlids do have their own agression levels this is also true in Dwarf cichlids such as Kribensis etc. Generally like the poster from above stated they generally are rather non agressive however with corydorus in your aquarium if they do decide to spawn any of the bottom dwellers could be in for a rough time.

Cichlids are one family of fish that do tend to be agressive when breeding and this is generally the whole family.

As far as quarantining and adding fish to your aquarium you should be very cautious with pathogens of parasites, and forms of bacterial infections some take up to 6 weeks in general to go through a the disease gestation period, so I would generally just add a few fish (2) at a time to your ten gallon tank and set it up as a quarantine tank, many people recommend the use of Aquarium Salt during this time period as a disease preventative.

Then as the fish come out of quarantine add them to your 30 gallon tank. Both tanks should have their own net, syphon hose, and pumps. Some forms of diseases in the aquarium can be caught by humans so basically wear gloves when working with your aquariums.


----------

